#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya to have Buddha Amulets’ Contest

## dirtydog

*Preparations for Buddha Amulets’ Contest*

Pattaya City Hall hand in hand with the Pattaya Buddha Amulet Club is holding a Buddha Amulets Contest here in Pattaya and a meeting was held at

Pattaya City Hall on 5th September to talk over the preparations.

Contestants will be coming to Pattaya from all over Thailand for this contest and will promote tourism as well by introducing Pattaya to all since not everyone has been to Pattaya.

The welcome party will be held at Town in Town Hotel Pattaya on Saturday 27th October and the contest will be held on Sunday 28th October 2007.

Pattaya People

----------


## Mid

mines bigger than yours ???

----------


## phunphin

The"bullet proof" amulet competition will be amusing.

and of course the crowd favorite...I can survive a head-on crash at 150kmh competition.

----------


## dirtydog

A friend of mine wears a bullet proof one, he wouldn't lend me his gun though to test out his claims  :Smile:

----------


## Thaddeus

Aren't most of the images used in these amulets of Hindu origin anyway .... with some animist thrown in for balance.


That's what Pattaya needs ... more quality Buddhist amulets hanging round the necks of more quality tourists.


Get real .... for Buddha's sake  :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

> will promote tourism as well by introducing Pattaya to all since not everyone has been to Pattaya


i wonder why that is..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## donmeurett

> The"bullet proof" amulet competition will be amusing.
> 
> and of course the crowd favorite...I can survive a head-on crash at 150kmh competition.


I guess you think Mary was a Virgin also.

----------


## AntRobertson

And the winner is...




Mr. Terunwanphut, a fisherman from Trat, seen here proudly modelling his amulet collection. 

Mr. Tee (as he is known to his friends) stated that his favourite was the one that protects him from being hit on the head by falling elm tree branches every other Wednesday. 

He cites the fact that he has never been hit on the head by a falling elm tree branch on any other Wednesday as the proof of its magical powers.  Chok dee, Mr. Tee!

----------


## AntRobertson

Mr. Terunwanphut wows the judges with his Amulet Dance...

----------

